
Case Study: How I designed an application to teach programming concepts - thelittlewonder
https://medium.com/@thelittlewonder/learning-programming-should-not-be-hard-e422d6c401c0
======
RodgerTheGreat
I'm struck by how little of the design here reflects the topic the app is
meant to teach. The prototypes shown mainly focus on login pages, navigation,
and other functionality which could apply to teaching any topic, or indeed
virtually any mobile app. The user story at the beginning could freely
substitute "programming" with "cooking", "knitting", or "woodworking".

This project looks reasonably polished, but at the end of the day the _least_
attention seems to be directed at what should, in principle, be the focus:
teaching programming. Consider: is reading a few bite-sized paragraphs and
answering a multiple-choice quiz how _you_ learned any of the skills necessary
to put this together in the first place?

~~~
thelittlewonder
Hi RodgerTheGreat.

The aim here is not to train someone for a software job but to help a person
with zero programming knowledge get a basic understanding of programming
concepts from where he/she can choose his path ahead if they wish to change
career path or just want to learn something for fun. The aim is to increase
programming literacy among the Indian masses.

and This was a hackathon project, so consider the time constraint as well.

Cheers!

